# Where can I find this dress?



## anns (May 22, 2009)

I've exhausted my resources LOL. And I Can't find it...does anyone know where I can get it?

Thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

I have no clue...It's so cute...Looks like the chick in the backgrund wants to know too.....Have you looked at Forever21.


----------



## buddhy (May 23, 2009)

Sorry, but who is it?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 23, 2009)

you could go about it a couple of ways.
who is it?
what type of dress is it? 
did you try a reverse image search lookup? i've never done it, so i don't know if it works.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 23, 2009)

its Amanda Bynes


----------



## gigglegirl (May 23, 2009)

would that be called babydoll? I tried doing some searches but can't find it yet


----------



## mtrimier (May 23, 2009)

I can't tell if that's a pale green or what color it is really, but it looks like a gingham print baby doll style dress.

I'll poke around the web and if I see anything similar, add a link.

Good luck!


----------

